# Sophy is 12 today



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday dear Sophy!
Your mum has told so many tales of you and your adventures. You are living a most wonderful life and giving the same in return!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy birthday, Sophy! What a wonderful girl you are. Enjoy those sprinkles.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Sophy. A personality bigger than its container.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sophy


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday to our splendid Sophy!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday to your Sophy!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Chicken Day Sophy!!! Extra chicken and a good walk sounds like a perfect way to spend a special day for a special dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Sophie. Lily especially, having turned 12 in September, says she thinks the two of you are in the prime of life. She wishes she could pop across to walk with you today.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy birthday, Sophie! I believe you have a cult following on PoodleForum.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday sweet Sophy !


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Happy birthday Sophy!


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

Happy birthday Sophy!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday to a wonderful pup- Asta says your chicken treats are the best (he LOVES chicken)


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Happy birthday Sophy! I love reading her stories!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday lovely Sophy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy birthday to a very dear Sophy.


----------



## pudelgirl (Mar 30, 2017)

Happy birthday, sweet Sophy. Always fun to read about your dogs, fjm. Since Sophy is big sis, does Poppy let her take the lead on everything?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweet Sophy. I hope you enjoy your walk, and your chicken and your sprinkles today.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Sophy❤🤗


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is very much the big sis, Pudelgirl. Poppy was a rather shy and nervous puppy, and Sophy taught her a great deal about how to feel safe in the world. I did try to take Poppy out separately, and to play and work with her away from Sophy, but she is a born follower and Sophy is a born leader, and for many years our walks have tended to be Sophy out in front, me in the middle, and Poppy behind me. Apart from anything else Sophy can be relied upon to find the driest path across soggy ground, or the correct route on an unmarked footpath - I think she must choose the way people have walked most recently, as I have seen her do it even on a route we have never walked before. Stupid humans went the other way, and then had to double back a half mile. After that we followed Sophy who had us back in civilisation in minutes!


----------



## pudelgirl (Mar 30, 2017)

Sophy sure packs a huge personality and will in a small package! Funny you mention the order on walks. Our toy wants my husband in front, her in the middle, and me in the back - hmm. I guess that doesn’t say much about me in her mind. Amazing how some dogs can develop skills that aren’t necessarily typical of their breeds like Sophy’s tracking. It‘s so sweet of Sophy to have taught Poppy to feel safe and secure in the big world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poppyismypoodle (Oct 25, 2020)

fjm said:


> I cannot believe how quickly the years have slipped away...
> 
> Sophy is a very small dog with a very large personality. She is opinionated, determined and sensible - so much so that I rarely bother to argue with her as is usually right! She is brave and confident, reading dogs and people remarkably well - she knows when to put a rambunctious puppy in it's place or avoid an overbearing human, but will always respond to a request to "Say hello nicely" to a polite child, and let them pet her gently. She likes long off leash walks in interesting places - three miles is a good start for Sophy, and she has always been keen to explore the next bit when Poppy and I were ready for car and home. Despite her slipped disc years ago and occasional bouts of sciatica since she is fit and healthy, running flat out for the sheer joy of it when the mood takes her. She is also a self taught tracker dog, finding cats shut in garages or sisters mislaid in garden centres with a slightly patronising insouciance.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday gorgeous Sophy! You sound so clever and wonderful 🐾🥰


----------

